# Brizo kitchen faucet handle



## Kebh (Oct 23, 2021)

Over read all the posts about magnetic handles and maybe that is what I have. It's from the Solna line 2014. Can anyone help me by telling me what this is on the handle? It's always going to be on there bottom or back. So in hoped is not a blind set screw. Thanks so much. Kathy


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Brizo is famous for having proprietary tools that they will only sell to their factory authorized repairmen. You have to call them directly and they will set you up with one from your area.


----------

